# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Chiens de race, les maîtres FOUS

## Pitchoun'

Je vous propose de regarder cet édifiant et bouleversant documentaire (durée 54mn) sur les chiens de race au Royaume Uni. Cela fait froid dans le dos de constater "l'évolution" des races au fil du temps entièrement forgée par l'homme au détriment du bien être du chien, seul l'esthétique prime et cela fait des ravages...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtUtAULVTR4

----------


## volcane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtUtAULVTR4
lien qui marche

Je savais que les chiens de race étaient mal lotis question santé j'avoue que j'aurai pas cru à ce point

----------


## luminette

Encore une fois la bêtise est humaine, et la souffrance qui en découle est pour les animaux. Quelle misère, quel que soit les pays, il y a des irresponsables, des monstres et des gens avide d'argent partout sur la planète.  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Je l'avais déjà vue ce reportage, et franchement, ou va le monde? J'adore les doublages, les voix de snobes qu'ils donnent aux éleveurs. Ça reflète bien leur mentalité. Et si on faisait pareil pour les humains? On pourrait les euthanasier vue qu'ils sont cons, ça aussi c'est une anomalie génétique, et ça ferait plus de place aux gens humains, non? 
Je me fait presque lyncher quant je dit que je ne supporte pas la vue des brachycéphales, comme les bouledogues ou les persans chez les chats, mais je maintiens, je trouve ça totalement égoïste de créer de tels monstres qui ont de multiples problèmes de santé pour le plaisir des maitres qui veulent un animal très typé. C'est la mentalité humaine, vouloir l'extrême, le différent, se démarqué ou, au contraire, être dans une norme.
J'avais vue dans un reportage qu'il faudrait dans l'absolu, ne conserver qu'une dizaine de races, de taille moyenne et pas trop typé. Des chiens rustiques et amicaux, c'est ça le plus important. Moralité, adopter des chiens de chasses!  ::

----------


## Vameed

Ce documentaire est très bien fait, les parallèles avec les images des races de cent ans en arrière sont assez choquants.
Quant aux éleveurs, j'ai un peu envie de leur jeter des cailloux à la tronche.

----------


## Sakibelle

La sélection de race "pure" en vase clot est toute récente (fin XIXème)
Avant il existait des "races" (chez les nobles) mais le brassage du sang n'était pas du tout tabou au contraire. Et la plupart du temps on avait surtout des types de chiens (type courant, type épagneul, type ratier, type berger, type mâtin, type dogue, type lévrier, etc...) avec des caractéristiques plus ou moins bien défini.
Ce n'est qu'au moment de la montée des nationalismes en Europe (XIXème siècle) que chaque pays a voulu recenser SES races, en fixer le standard, en "améliorer" la sélection.
Quand on voit les photos d'origine des bergers allemand, beaucerons, bergers belges, etc... c'était vraiment les mêmes chiens au départ. Ensuite un type a été déterminée, des couleurs ont été privilégiées, d'autres écartées, (il y avait des "beaucerons" fauves), et les mariages n'ont pu se faire qu'au sein de la même "race"...
Et des choix de sélection ont été fait.

Normalement les éleveurs doivent sélectionner en fonction du standard. Mais dans les faits les standards sont régulièrement revus pour coller à l'évolution de la race... cherchez l'erreur

Dans certaines races il y a encore des courants de sang différents, des types différents, dans d'autres plus du tout mais toutes les races tournent en vase clôt d'un point de vue génétique... avec une sélection basée au maximum sur l'aspect physique puis sur le comportement et enfin sur la santé...

Et les éleveurs ne sont pas les seuls à blâmer parce que quand on voit des gens s'extasier et vouloir à tout prix un chien qui n'est pas capable de respirer correctement, de courir, de nager, qui ne peut plus se reproduire sans intervention, qui a un poil demandant un entretien de dingue (avant ni lévrier afghan, ni colley, ni briard, etc... n'avait le poil de cette longueur)...

Et aucun chien de race n'apporte plus au quotidien qu'un corniaud ou qu'un bâtard, un chien est un chien, c'est la personnalité de chacun qui compte, pas sa race (j'ai eu deux chiens de races LOF, un corniaud et un bâtard, ils m'ont tous apporté autant, les chiens de races des problèmes de santé en plus)

----------


## Lulucilia

Merci pour ce petit "cours" Sakibelle, c'est très intéressant.

----------


## chupachup

Le pauvre CKC qui hurle... et les portées entre grand père, petite fille... çam sidère, tout ça pour du fric... L'homme est pourri.

----------


## Lulucilia

Il m'a fait pleuré ce chien.  ::

----------


## May-May

Le boxer épileptique m'a fait bien mal au cœur aussi  ::

----------


## Mathildev

Une copine m'avait parlé de ce reportage. Édifiant... Est-ce que certains connaissent un peu la situation en France par rapport à ces phénomènes? En conférence, j'ai entendu parler parler de tail-chasing (chez les bull-terriers essentiellement il me semble) ou de chose comme ça, mais je ne connais pas bien le sujet.

Par contre... assez risible les doublages français  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pitchoun'

En France c'est pareil, faut pas se leurrer, il suffit d'aller faire un tour dans les expositions canines...beaucoup de races voire toutes ont été métamorphosées par l'homme depuis la fin du 19ème siècle, c'est malheureusement une plaie mondiale.

----------


## Andromaque

J'étais au courant de certaines choses comme le fait que les CKC sont quasiment tous concernés par les problèmes cardiaques, que certaines races de chien sont massivement touchées par l'épilepsie, que les chiens et chats à gueule écrasée ont des problèmes respiratoires ou encore que les persans ont des fragilités rénales et hépatiques, etc. mais je ne pensais pas que c'était à ce point-là !

En y réfléchissant un peu, c'est vrai que les standards esthétiques de certaines races sont aberrants et causent forcément des pbs. Par ex, ils n'en parlent pas vraiment dans le reportage, mais les races de chiens qu'on a sélectionné pour avoir la peau très plissée comme le shar-pei ont souvent de gros problèmes dermatologiques (infections dans les plis, irritations, mauvaises odeurs). Les nez très écrasés, ça a forcément des conséquences aussi tout comme les pattes très courtes pour un long corps (les sites d'éleveurs insistent souvent sur la nécessité de garder son teckel mince, sinon la colonne vertébrale ne supporte pas... ils devraient en effet se poser des questions). 
Mais comme toujours, on préfère que la nature se plie à nos exigences sans se poser trop de questions sur les conséquences. 

Merci Pitchoun'.

----------


## ODILE38

C'est d'un triste !  ::

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je viens de regarder :trop édifiant!!Malgré les témoignages scientifiques et médicaux,rien ne bouge!!!

----------


## Tidou

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis avec Youtube (Freenaute  ::  )







Le sujet est grave et la réaction tant du kennel club, que des éleveurs est une hérésie, en ne me fixant que sur les CKC, il n'y a pas d'illusions à se faire, la race en Angleterre est en danger d'extinction, purement et simplement.  ::

----------


## Sakibelle

Si ce n'était qu'une race (soit quoi finalement ?) mais tous ces individus qui souffrent le martyr  ::

----------


## Tidou

Tout à fait Sakibelle, ce n'est pas tant la race en elle même qui importe, mais tous ces animaux qui souffrent, pour finalement, ne satisfaire, encore une fois, que l'ego mal placé de l'humain.

Je n'ai parlé que des CKC, seulement parce que je viens d'être dramatiquement confronté à la MVD et puis aussi car c'est ma race de prédilection.

Mais j'ai aussi été particulièrement choqué par les BA, j'ai bossé avec, aidé à dresser et entretenu des BA et des malous, voir ces pauvres BA marcher en chancelant de l’arrière train, c'est à se demander quel esprit tordu à bien pu penser qu'il serait "mieux" ainsi.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je fais tourner.... Quand j'ai passé mon certificat d'aptitude pour chiens catégorisés, le gars nous disais que les bouledogues anglais doivent mettre bas par Césarienne sinon elles y restent.....

----------


## les mahou

Créer des races n'a qu'un seul but : nous faire plaisir.

Qu'on le fasse pour l'argent, pour satisfaire notre orgueil, pour rendre un animal plus rentable.
Seule l'espèce devrait compter, les races n'ont absolument aucun intérêt pour les animaux eux-mêmes. Le job d'un éleveur consiste à appauvrir le patrimoine génétique des animaux qu'il élève, et il y a déjà bien longtemps qu'on connait les conséquences de ce genre d'appauvrissement.

Une jeune femme handicapée m'avait dit "heureusement qu'il y a des éleveurs car sinon, je n'aurais pas pu avoir de chien puisque je suis très peu mobile et que seul le bouledogue français qui déteste la chaleur, ne peut pas marcher rapidement et respire avec difficulté pouvait s'adapter à mon rythme sans être malheureux"
J'ai alors essayé de lui faire comprendre qu'elle aurait pu prendre un chien âgé ou un chien accidentellement handicapé plutôt qu'un chien qu'on avait programmé pour l'être. 
Cette jeune femme était gentille et je suis persuadée qu'elle traitait très bien son chien, mais pas une seconde elle n'a réalisé qu'il était immoral que cet animal ait été privé des facultés inhérentes à son espèce pour pouvoir correspondre à ses propres souhaits et besoins.

----------


## lanat

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Les Mahou, les éleveurs sélectionnent pour façonner certains types de physiques de plus en plus extréme (nez écrasé, arrière train abaissé,.... ) sans se soucier des problèmes de santé et de la souffrance que ça engendre. Et, sans parler des élévages clandestins et de ceux contrevenant au lois et réglements,  quelle triste "vie" que celle des reproducteurs et quelle sombre destinée les attend quand ils ne sont plus rentables, de même que pour les chiots ne correspondant pas aux critères exigés par le standard de la race et aux "invendus".   On entend souvent "ils ne faut pas tous les mettre dans le même panier, ce n'est qu'une minorité de mauvais éleveurs qui font ça pour le fric", comme si la majorité des éleveurs serait guidée par l'amour des animaux et non par le gain.

----------


## les mahou

> On entend souvent "ils ne faut pas tous les mettre dans le même panier, ce n'est qu'une minorité de mauvais éleveurs qui font ça pour le fric", comme si la majorité des éleveurs serait guidée par l'amour des animaux et non par le gain.


Même si l'on ne tient pas compte des gros élevages dont sont issus la majorité des animaux de race, dont le seul et unique but est de produire et qui n'hésitent pas à écouler leur marchandise auprès des animaleries, il n'y a pas d'amour là-dedans, de la passion parfois, une espèce de recherche de "perfection" qui ne tient aucun compte de l'individu animal.  

L'individu ne compte pas, d'ailleurs, l'un des intérêts des animaux d'élevage est qu'il se ressemblent tous. Vous voulez un chien sportif, prenez telle race, vous voulez un chat docile, prenez telle race, etc... Evidemment, pas de surprise, pas de déception, l'animal aura les qualités et les défauts de sa race, c'est tellement plus facile.

Et ces gens, ces acheteurs, ces éleveurs, qui rêvent tous d'être acceptés tels qu'ils sont et ne veulent pas être mis dans "le même panier" ne veulent qu'une chose pour leurs animaux : les formater.

----------


## petitmec

Ce que je regrette dans toutes ces histoires, c'est le peu de considération que nous offre les services publics ou gouvernants.
Si l'on regarde la charte des Droits des animaux, beaucoup de choses sont prévues et les personnes qui se sont affairées à ce problème étaient des personnes au grand coeur qui l'on fait avec tout leur amour pour les animaux.
Malheureusement au fil des ans, la cupidité et la paresse des Hommes laissent courir ce genre de problème, comme on entend souvent "ce n'est qu'un chien, ce n'est qu'un animal, tu ne vas t'en faire pour si peu, etc".
Combien de bénévoles se défoncent pour aider les animaux et les humains en difficulté tandis que les autres ripaillent en discourant sur le bien-être de ces oubliés de la vie?
Qui interdira la mise en ligne (animaux vente neuf, d'occasion, échange, le prix le plus bas pour un animal dit de race avec un supposé LOF etc.)? Qui fera la grève de ces sites en représaille? Qui admire ces réussites fulgurantes de ces sites sans âme?
L'hypocrisie de l'Homme est extraordinaire, combien sommes nous sur ce site pour aider et défendre ces animaux?
Combien d'association fondation et autres pour récupérer ces animaux abandonnés et dans le même temps c'est toujours la générosité individuelle anonyme qui apporte le plus de réponse, argent temps legs etc sans quoi ces bonnes oeuvres auraient du mal à vivre, que leurs employés se croient plus compétent à comprendre et à donner leur bénédiction pour l'adoption d'un abandonné de la vie avec autorisation de vérifier le bon placement.
Ce que j'aime, quand nous avons des animaux nous avons généralement plus de feeling pour apprécier les situations, ces personnes responsables de refuge ont besoin de semaines pour apprécier les adoptants...
Ces mêmes associations ne se battent pas beaucoup (ouvertement) pour critiquer la maltraitance animale; restriction de la reproduction d'animaux de compagnie, déclaration avec fichiers des possesseurs d'animaux de compagnie, poursuites avec peines sévères pour tous les délits survenus sur les animaux, interdiction des animaleries importateur d'animaux qui viennent de pays peu regardant etc.
alors la folie des reproducteurs avec des critères imbéciles (conversion des mesures anglaises +/- 1 cm, arrangements entre expert et autres) sera mise en défaut avant les 100 ans prévus pour l'extinction des races canines.

----------


## Bolinette

Je ne supporte pas les gens qui se fixent sur une "race" ou sur une apparence. Au refuge, les gens venaient et voulient par exemple un chat blanc uniquement. Vous avez une douzaine de chatons tous aussi adorables les uns que les autres, mais on vous répond "tigré c'est trop commun". 
Quand aux chiens, la chienne que mes parents avaient quand j'étais enfant, un labrit pur race, elle a eu tous les problèmes de santé possible, elle n'a vécu que 8 ans avec épilepsie, cécité, abcès en tout genre etc...
Maintenant j'ai deux chiens croisés, un "york" qui fait deux fois le poids standard de la race et ma Bola qui vient d'Espagne, n'a aucune "race" et ils sont tous les deux en parfaite santé. 
Le cas des terriers comme le york est un cas typique : à l'origine les grands propriétaires anglais interdisaient à leur fermiers d'avoir de gros chiens pour qu'ils ne puissent pas chasser, ils ont donc pris de petits chiens capables d'attraper lapins, rats et autres petits animaux. Le standard du york actuel, 3kg max et un poil qui traine par terre est très loin de ses origines. Mon "york" creuse, chasse les souris (et il est doué) revient plein de terre et son poil n'a pas besoin d'être huilé toutes les semaines.

----------


## petitmec

Se fixer sur une race? on a des atomes crochus avec un tel ou un tel, ce n'est pas réprèhensif, il faut garder un minimum d'envie et de logique.
Certains aiment un tel vestimentaire d'autres désapprouvent; pareil en musique en art en peinture; ce n'est pas une fixation mais une préférence, j'aime beaucoup les setters mais ils ont besoin de beaucoup de sport etc., j'aime moins les très petits chiens bien que j'ai eu un pinscher qui m'a sérieusement mordu le nez.
Nommer une race c'est faire un choix en fonction de ses goûts et de sa manière de vivre, c'est mettre un nom sur une sorte de chien, comme on définit une couleur ou autre chose. Pour aller plus loin on peut aussi dire pourquoi un chien et pas un chat?

----------

